# Susannah Grace



## Roast Chicken (Jan 3, 2021)

Susannah Grace (@sweetinthegale) is a 24-year-old Liverpudlian who describes herself as a polyamorous disabled feminist kink advocate. According to her Twitter profile, Grace claims to be afflicted with Fibromyalgia, ME (Myalgic encephalomyelitis, also known as chronic fatigue syndrome) and POTS (Postural tachycardia syndrome)





In case you are wondering no, she is not a MtF. In her Twitter profile she lists her partner (one of a handful?), whose username is RiddledTooFar. She also has a spare Twitter account, NeverAbashed

*Amazon Wishlist*
*Instagram*
*Facebook*

Susannah feels that it is necessary to inform people about her kinks and be “more open” about her sexuality after allegedly having been made to feel repressed for years.

*Link to bottom Tweet*




*Tweet of flogged boobs*



				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			


Like most of Twitter's woke inhabitants, she's a defender of transgenders:




And here's Susannah lamenting that she has a carer. As I understand it, Susannah is quite priviledged; she mentions having access to various agencies and getting to pick and choose who tends to her. This suggests to me that her family is in quite a comfortable position financially.

*Link to Tweet thread*




I think this lady has potential.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jan 3, 2021)

So, where's the drama?

Every eighth feminist on Twitter has a BDSM kink. And there's no shortage of people oversharing on the web.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 3, 2021)

This is the most boring introduction to a cow I've seen lately. Nothing here makes her stand out from the average Twitter leftists. Coupling that with the fact I had to go back and archive all of your links for you, I give this thread an D-.

Come back with some quality funny and we'll talk.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 4, 2021)

At least I can examine her natural ugly.

Or maybe she _is _wearing makeup and she's just that bad.

I think what's missing, at a minimum, is definitive proof that she's faking her stated disabilities, or that she's using her disabilities as an unwarranted shield. You see a little bit of that in one of the examples you give, but nothing else.



Catch Your Breath said:


> I give this thread an D-.


there's something _in_ this thread that's a D, if you know what i mean


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Jan 4, 2021)

I would be interested to see more of her drama online and her gross (inappropriate) kink posting.
Why is she important to you? Why do you watch? What is interesting about this person?


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice rack!

Otherwise nothing special.  Anyone who frequents A&N can tell you that journos have been posting so much kink-positive shit as articles, so she's no different from them.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jan 4, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Nice rack!
> 
> Otherwise nothing special.  Anyone who frequents A&N can tell you that journos have been posting so much kink-positive shit as articles, so she's no different from them.


If anything, she'll probably be featured in an @CatParty  thread if she's actually writing articles on her masochism sessions.


----------



## StutterBox (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like an average twitter user. What separates this retard from the million others?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 5, 2021)

Oof. What's the deadname?


----------

